# Anyone installed mud guards?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking to get a set of mud guards as I didn't get them installed by the dealer. The GM OEM mud guards looked practically useless based on how small they were. 

In any case, I was looking at these, but wasn't sure how well they'd fit. Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket mud guards?

Wholesale durable soft plastic! 2010 Chevrolet Cruze fender /dirtboard/splash guard

I'd probably also order these while I'm at it:

Wholesale 2009 2011 Chevrolet Cruze High quality stainless steel Scuff Plate/Door Sill


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i have those exact slash guards they fit no problems,just if your gonna be lowered the rears will drag and the fronts will scrap on speedbumps lol


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i have those exact slash guards they fit no problems,just if your gonna be lowered the rears will drag and the fronts will scrap on speedbumps lol



Can you post pics of how they look on your car? I have the OE ones now, and they are too small with my aftermarket wheels and snow tires. My front tires are splashing all the way up to the door handles. I have purchased Fleet Farm RoadSport #1 Splash Guards based on a recommendation from someone on the Chevrolet Cruze Forum. They looked good from the pics posted, and it would be nice to compare. I'm still using the OE guards for now.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Bought and installed the factory ones. they are definetly too small. I like what you found, except I don't like the bow ties, IMHO.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> Bought and installed the factory ones. they are definetly too small. I like what you found, except I don't like the bow ties, IMHO.


paint does magic


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Be careful if you have the RS package...it will not allow proper fit unless they're designed to go with the RS package. I found this out the hard way,


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There are versions available without the bowties if I remember correctly. 

Thanks for the confirmation, I'll go ahead and order them. I live on a gravel road so this is a must have for me.

Found them!

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...aps-Splash-Guard-Not-marked--wholesalers.html


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the plain black ones. I might be purchasing these soon as I've heard how ineffective the stock guards are.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> i have those exact slash guards they fit no problems,just if your gonna be lowered the rears will drag and the fronts will scrap on speedbumps lol


Do they screwq into existing holes or do you have to create new ones with the self tapping screws?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Do they screwq into existing holes or do you have to create new ones with the self tapping screws?



Can you post some pics?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Be careful if you have the RS package...it will not allow proper fit unless they're designed to go with the RS package. I found this out the hard way,


Who makes them for the RS?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I bought these.







09 10 11 CHEVY CRUZE TIRE MUD GUARD SPLASH FLAP NEW SET | eBay


They come with cheap screws that are painted black. The screws started rusting away pretty quick so I had to go buy some stainless steel screws.

I had to drill a hole into the body of the car to install the front end, the back ends match up with a screw that holds the molding in the back. They feel a little floppy but they are actually on there pretty good, I've kicked off big chunks of frozen solid snow/slush without them getting any damage.

Oh and I dont think these are any bigger than the factory model. I have pics in my profile of my Cruze with them installed but they kinda hard to see.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Figured I'd update this thread. 

The above mud guards arrived 2 weeks after purchase. However, despite being black in the listing, they had the Chevy logos on them. No matter, I was able to rub it off with some mineral spirits. I forgot what I used exactly, but paint or lacquer thinner should work and the logos came right off. 

They fit perfectly, and much better than I'd expect a set of ~$20 ebay mud guards to fit. They sit flush against the car and look like they came that way out of the factory. 

Install was easy and with a small screwdriver bit ratchet, I was able to install them without even lifting the car off the ground or removing a wheel. I did need to add an additional screw to hold them in place so they would sit perfectly flush with the car. 

I can get pictures if anyone wants them.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Xtreme did you order yours through Ali Express? I bought the same ones but haven't tried to put them on yet. Did you use the supplied screws or did you use some stainless ones? Did you put the 'extra' screw somewhere in the middle of the 2 holes on each guard?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Hey Xtreme did you order yours through Ali Express? I bought the same ones but haven't tried to put them on yet. Did you use the supplied screws or did you use some stainless ones? Did you put the 'extra' screw somewhere in the middle of the 2 holes on each guard?


I ordered them from the ebay link I posted earlier. I didn't feel like waiting 30 days to get them, and they were cheaper on ebay. I ended up not using all of the screws that they come with. On mine, I was able to re-use one of the fasteners that was already on the bumper for each of the front, and the screw that was already on the rears. I then added an additional screw or two that goes right through the fenderwell plastic sheet to hold them in securely. 

I'll get some pictures soon.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Exteme,

Are you referring to Jaycruzes ebay post, or one you made in another thread. All three i see in this post refer to Ali's website.

Also you have the 2012 RS package correct.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

paid 35.00$$ on line fitment is not the greatest . happy I purchased them . install was a breeze for me . snowed 2days later
so my drive home at night in all that icie stuff did not bother me in the least no splashing all over my doors .
which is the reason I purchased them. chicago suuuuu c s in the winter to begin with so oo oo cold . still triing to acclamate my self -
to this climate. lived on west coast for 25 years and bust . move turned out to be profitable for me though.
I only miss the climate this time of year. so get them is my recomendation.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> Hey Exteme,
> 
> Are you referring to Jaycruzes ebay post, or one you made in another thread. All three i see in this post refer to Ali's website.
> 
> Also you have the 2012 RS package correct.


Actually, his does have the correct ones. I thought I had posted it. Here are the exact ones I bought:















eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

They appear to be identical. I do not have an RS package, I have an Eco.




brian v said:


> paid 35.00$$ on line fitment is not the greatest . happy I purchased them . install was a breeze for me . snowed 2days later
> so my drive home at night in all that icie stuff did not bother me in the least no splashing all over my doors .
> which is the reason I purchased them. chicago suuuuu c s in the winter to begin with so oo oo cold . still triing to acclamate my self -
> to this climate. lived on west coast for 25 years and bust . move turned out to be profitable for me though.
> I only miss the climate this time of year. so get them is my recomendation.


Fitment isn't perfect, I'll admit. They take a bit of pressure and screwing them in with an extra screw or two to keep them in place, but once they're on there, they aren't moving and they look factory.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally got a chance to snag some photos.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

looks nice.


----------



## Kyle715 (Apr 6, 2012)

Do these mud guards come with installation instructions?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, mount them up and screw them in place. No need for installation instructions.


----------



## Kyle715 (Apr 6, 2012)

So I jus fit them in the side of the finder, and screw em in. I noticed there r 2 screws in the rear and only one in the front jus like someone posted before, I jus don't wanna screw it up. (no pun intended)


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here you go, front, rear, and overall pic of rear flap, and the plug i used. I aligned up the flaps, drilled a hole in the plastic inner fender ( no metal was drilled) and then inserted the plug.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i really like those door stills!


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I Installed the OEM ones just this past weekend, of course I live in SoCal, there will be no crazy snow stuff, or offroading in my car, just rain and autox mountain roads during the great spring and summer weather, My boy and i drove through Julian and down the hwy79 it was a blast... Sry to get side tracked. Anyways the OEM ones will be just fine for me.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

When I put my springs on I installed these splash guards. I didn't drill any additional holes...yet. When I get a chance to wash my car on an off day, I'll re-evaluate the guards and see if I need an additional hole in the plastic. So far so good though...they're not too big but they do help.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

thinking about buying these tonight or tomorrow 


Chevy Cruze SPLASH GUARD MUD FLAPS 09 10 11 | eBay

any opinions?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> thinking about buying these tonight or tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks identical to what I bought. Go for it.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Xtreme - did you get door sill guards? Other than the GM ones that are too **** expensive, the only ones I found on eBay are from out of the country. I don't want to risk that!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> Xtreme - did you get door sill guards? Other than the GM ones that are too **** expensive, the only ones I found on eBay are from out of the country. I don't want to risk that!


I did not get any door sill guards. The out of country ones simply brought up the shipping cost to a level I did not want to pay for something purely cosmetic.


----------



## mschieren (Aug 16, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> I bought these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know if these work with the 2012 cruze, been looking for splash guards because I have a white cruze


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mschieren said:


> does anyone know if these work with the 2012 cruze, been looking for splash guards because I have a white cruze


Yes, they will work. 

Welcome to CruzeTalk!


----------



## mschieren (Aug 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes, they will work.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk!


thanks~


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mschieren said:


> thanks~


You're welcome. 

While you're here, I encourage you to post an introduction thread so we can welcome you. Here's the section for that:

New Member Introductions


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Just threw my ones on I got off eBay they fit like a glove and I got 4 for 20 bucks shipped !


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> thinking about buying these tonight or tomorrow
> 
> 
> Chevy Cruze SPLASH GUARD MUD FLAPS 09 10 11 | eBay
> ...


So did you end up getting these? I'm getting ready to buy, but don't want to wait 2 weeks for delivery if I can help it. If you did, can you post pics and comments about fitment? thanks!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

ctrider said:


> So did you end up getting these? I'm getting ready to buy, but don't want to wait 2 weeks for delivery if I can help it. If you did, can you post pics and comments about fitment? thanks!


Those are the same ones that most of us bought, they fit just like the stockers. if you dont want to wait order ones from the usa sellers, Order them and get over it.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool thanks! I was just wondering if they were longer than some of the others. They're ABS or flexible, right? Thanks for the input.


----------



## thepinkrosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

Will these work with a 2014 cruze with an RS package??


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

thepinkrosebud said:


> Will these work with a 2014 cruze with an RS package??


I don't believe they will work with the RS package.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AU3KGT (Sep 15, 2013)

Do the china or oem splash guards require drilling into metal? I'm in CT, and with all the salt on the roads, I would really rather avoid having to do that.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

AU3KGT said:


> Do the china or oem splash guards require drilling into metal? I'm in CT, and with all the salt on the roads, I would really rather avoid having to do that.


No, just plastic.

Can anyone post pics of the larger mud guards? and can anyone tell me if the body style has changed at all over the years or will guards for 09-11 also fit 13-14? I have 2014 CTD


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There was a change. You want the newer number. 95489815. Those are the ones I installed. I had them painted to match. 

They are quite dimunitive but work well with the aerodynamics of the car. They also don't look like an afterthought from Kazakstan.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Tomko said:


> There was a change. You want the newer number. 95489815. Those are the ones I installed. I had them painted to match.
> 
> They are quite dimunitive but work well with the aerodynamics of the car. They also don't look like an afterthought from Kazakstan.


they look so small, do they actually do a decent job?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Luigi said:


> they look so small, do they actually do a decent job?


To me they do a marginal job over trucker style flaps. 

But they do respect the lines of the car and are a huge improvement over nothing at all.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

Tomko said:


> To me they do a marginal job over trucker style flaps.
> 
> But they do respect the lines of the car and are a huge improvement over nothing at all.


Can you post pictures of them? Would like to see the fitment and what they look like also. Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I tried to post some pix in August but can't seem to do it from my iPad. 

Is there some kind of app that I should use?

Or you can PM me your email and I can send them that way.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

You can download the Auto Guide app. for your iPad/iPhone and goto the CruzeTalk forum through that application, then upload them very easily when you reply to a topic.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

n1philli said:


> You can download the Auto Guide app. for your iPad/iPhone and goto the CruzeTalk forum through that application, then upload them very easily when you reply to a topic.


Okay - thanks for that. I bought the app, now let's see if I can make it work.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

....


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Tomko! Those look great! I was thinking about doing the same to mine, because unpainted, they are kind of an eye sore. lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, the unpainted splash guards work well on some colours but not as well on others. 

I like to get mine painted 3/4 of the way, leaving the last 1/4 in the natural finish. 

I find they stay cleaner looking than painting them all the way. I feel that they also respect the body lines in a better way as they don't draw the eye downward below the fender.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Years ago I did the same on my DTS.


----------



## AU3KGT (Sep 15, 2013)

Just installed the oem ones I purchased. Took about 2 hours. Only drilled into the plastic as instructed by the instructions provided. Seems pretty solid without any additional screws.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I just installed the front OEM guards on my lunch break at work. Was very simple. easy and quick. Didnt take on the rear ones yet since I need to take off the rear tires which i didnt want to spend that much time outside today as its pretty cold and windy out. They already look pretty good. I cant complain


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Can someone tell me – do the OEM splashguards (95489815) require a drill to install? Or can you use the existing holes? I prefer to not drill in either the metal orplastic. I’d much rather pay the extrafew bucks for the OEM if that means I don’t have to drill a hole duringinstallation. Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

draco_m said:


> Can someone tell me – do the OEM splashguards (95489815) require a drill to install? Or can you use the existing holes? I prefer to not drill in either the metal orplastic. I’d much rather pay the extrafew bucks for the OEM if that means I don’t have to drill a hole duringinstallation. Thanks.


No sheet metal drilling required.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> No sheet metal drilling required.


Agreed. No sheet metal drilled for mine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

draco_m said:


> Can someone tell me – do the OEM splashguards (95489815) require a drill to install? Or can you use the existing holes? I prefer to not drill in either the metal orplastic. I’d much rather pay the extrafew bucks for the OEM if that means I don’t have to drill a hole duringinstallation. Thanks.


I inistially bought the splash guards you saw in the first post. I installed those and had no problems for a while. Then I got rear-ended in my car and one of the splash guards were ruined in the process, so the body shop replaced all 4 of them with the OEM splash guards, which were notably smaller. 

That winter, both of the front splash guards tore clean off. I re-ordered the cheap ones and they've been fine. 

Kinda puts into perspective what you get paying $100 a set for the OEM splash guards vs $20-$25 a set for the "cheap" ones.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I inistially bought the splash guards you saw in the first post. I installed those and had no problems for a while. Then I got rear-ended in my car and one of the splash guards were ruined in the process, so the body shop replaced all 4 of them with the OEM splash guards, which were notably smaller.
> 
> That winter, both of the front splash guards tore clean off. I re-ordered the cheap ones and they've been fine.
> 
> Kinda puts into perspective what you get paying $100 a set for the OEM splash guards vs $20-$25 a set for the "cheap" ones.


Yeah, I guess it's just kinnda luck based lol. You could spend the $100 on the oem set, or spend $20 on a cheap set and hope they don't break 4x so you can save some dough lol  I've got the cheap ones too with no complaints.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I bought a set of those cheap ones last summer. So far they held up OK. The rear ones seem to stay attached better. The front ones only have 1 screw and one larger hole. I found a plastic two piece plastic fastener at Auto Zone for the larger hole. It took a bit of driving force to get the outer plug piece into the body panel hole that is there, but overall the plastic pins get weak. I had to remove it due to the guard snapping off (not sure how). My passenger side front held up well so far though.

What have you guys done to fasten the front with the larger hole?


----------

